# Guppies and tank size.



## SunnyBoy (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, My name is Blaze and this is my first post 

I have two Bettas, Barry and Chaos. I also have an Axolotl, Sunny Boy.

I originally bought four guppies for my Axolotl but since then hes made friends with them -_-" Obviously one female had her babies around a week ago. She is yellow and I'm hoping the male is my blue metalic with yellow spots around his head so I get blue and yellow babies. I have been having trouble with keeping Sunnys tank clean because the guppies are SO messy so unfortunetly they are going to a friends as feeders.

I have decided that as I have a small corner tank (around 3.5litres) I'd like to keep 1 or two of the babies as pets. I do not want breeding and if the guppies I choose turn out to be female I don't mind keeping them to. So my question is, Can I keep two males or females (if male and female I will keep the male) together is this tank or would only one guppy be recommended for this tank size?

Thanks in advance

Blaze


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

One is recommended, but two can work if the tank is very well maintained. Guppies are pretty tough, and can withstand a lot of abuse, but that's no reason to abuse them, so in that tiny tank make sure they get new water twice a week.

If your female had babies within a month of buying her, then it's a sure bet that your blue & yellow male is NOT the father. However, of he had access to her within 18 hours of her birthing, then the next batch she has will be his. If not, then probably not.


----------



## SunnyBoy (Dec 11, 2009)

DW, my tanks stay perfectly clean =]

I have a black and white male and the blue one so could be either. Shes only been in a tank with females all her life until she came home with me =]

I shall see!

Thanks, Blaze


----------



## SunnyBoy (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay, so I only have two baby guppies left and as my Betta died on boxing day They have a heated 1 and a half foot tank with a sand bottom, most of the time I have trouble finding them hehe. What temperature should I set the heater to?

Blaze


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Your Guppies will do best if you keep the water temperature between 75 and 85 degrees Fahrenheit in the aquarium, and the pH between 6.8 and 7.6. ( http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/livebearer/guppy.php )

That had should all the information you want, and more!


----------



## SunnyBoy (Dec 11, 2009)

Had to convert farenheit but thats what I've got it on at the moment.


----------

